# Bellator 115 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 115 is Friday night, April 4th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If you want to play in a little contest... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the event starts (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 1,000,000 credits, and if you get 8 out of 8 it will be doubled. 



> Vitaly Minakov vs. Cheick Kongo
> Justin Baesman vs. Herman Terrado
> Kelly Anundson vs. Volkan Oezdemir
> Johnny Cisneros vs. Mikkel Parlo
> ...











Picks sent by:

SmackyBear


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 115 pick results for...

SmackyBear


> Vitaly Minakov :thumbsup:
> Mikkel Parlo :thumbsup:
> Volkan Oezdemir :thumbsdown:
> Herman Terrado :thumbsdown:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Vitaly Minakov def. Cheick Kongo by unanimous decision (48-46 x 3)
> Justin Baesman vs. Herman Terrado
> results in a majority draw (28-29, 28-28, 28-28) - Round 3, 5:00
> Kelly Anundson def. Volkan Oezdemir
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing SB you get the unpopular fight participation bonus... sending credits to SmackyBear three weeks in a row!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Not just the lowest number of participants, but also the lowest ever winning score


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Not just the lowest number of participants, but also the lowest ever winning score


Perhaps, but I prefer to think of it as a the biggest win of all time on a percentage basis. Glass half full and all that. :thumb03:

Thanks for the credits, including the unpopular fight bonus, Dude. People missed out on a compelling main event, even if it wasn't as action packed as I expected. I thought Minakov was going to fall apart when he gassed, but good for him finding a way to win despite being dead tired.


----------

